# ne1 experienced with dart frogs?



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

well the title says it. i have been thinking about turning my spare 55 gallon into a terrarium and get some dart frogs for it. i have been reading about dart frogs for the past month or so to see what i am up against.... i think the hardest part will be me turning my cage into a terrarium that i like...

so my question is, how hard are they to keep? do they enjoy water features, cuz i plan on putting one in and does it matter if i combine different kinds (green/black dart frogs, red/blue darts and then blue darts)

i will be building in about 2 weeks, as i am on christmas break for school and have some free time


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Do it!!!









They are my favorite pet of all time. Once you get things set up, and frogs bought, they cost almost nothing to maintain. The plants eat the frog poop, so you dont have to clean up after them either. Basically making fruit fly cultures, misting the tank, and the occasional pruning of plants is all it takes.

Most people frown upon mixing species. There can be aggression between species, and theres the possibility of creating hybrids. Believe me when I say, hybrids are strongly frowned upon in the dart community. Alot of these frogs have small numbers left in the wild, so people dont want the bloodlines getting tainted with mutt frogs.

They definitely appreciate water features. I'm going to put one in my 55g if I ever put the thing together. Just make sure you leave access to the pump because it will fail from time to time and need replaced.

I also advise getting fruit flies well ahead of time, so you can get the hang of making successful cultures. There are alot of recipes out there, or you can just order premixed media, that seems to work better. I'm cheap, so I make my own, but they dont produce quite as well as the ones you buy.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got my first darts about a month ago, i have 3 Dendrobates auratus Costa Rica in a 20G long and i want to set up another. Deff get started on fruit flies early and get the hang of it but if your not going to have many just buy media already made up its prob easier. Also i read that D. leucomelas were a good beginner dart then D. auratus being second.

I ordered my ff kit here http://www.fruitfliesinc.com/main.sc;jsess...48.qscstrfrnt01

Got my plants and other supplies here http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/


----------

